# 2018 7in radio to 8in upgrade



## 777tomthedragon (7 mo ago)

*Is it possible to swap out a OEM 7 inch radio for an OEM 8 inch radio? is this a plug-in play **option. This** is for a 2018 cruze LT .Thanks for your time.*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

777tomthedragon said:


> *Is it possible to swap out a OEM 7 inch radio for an OEM 8 inch radio? is this a plug-in play **option. This** is for a 2018 cruze LT .Thanks for your time.*


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

